# OK to use Optrex? ET in weeks time.



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi

I have an infected eye at the moment and haven spoken to the pharmacist today she gave me some Optrex drops.  It is now having read the instructions that it says to seek advice if you are pregnant, planning to become pregnant or breastfeeding.

Do you know if I am able to use it for the next 5 days what with my ET next Thursday?

My eye is quite sore during the day and very gunky during the night.

Thanks very  much
Yxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm assuming it is the Optrex Infected Eye Drops that you have been given? These contain an antibiotic, chloramphenicol. They will be fine to use for a short course of 5 days prior to ET. Simple eye infections are usually self limiting and will clear up within a week or two themselves anyway. Just bathe the eye will cool boiled water on a fresh cotton wool ball often during the day to keep the eye clear (wash your hands before and after doing this)

All the best for ET   
Maz x


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Maz.

Sorry for the late reply, been away camping.

I chose not to use it in the end.  Was told at the start of trying for DD not to do anything I would regret.  If this cycle was to fail I may always wonder if this Optrex could have caused any harm.

My eye is all clear now.  The first few days were really bad but I kept up with bathing with water and it cleared in a few days.

Thanks again
Yxx


----------

